# Oxford 20" boy's bike!



## Slick4d4d (Apr 27, 2021)

I was surprised to find this cool bike at a local junk shop and, even though it is rough, I had to bring it home! So far the tubes appear to hold air, even though the tires are shot, and it pedals, but it will need a few missing bolts, some oil and new head tube bearings. the problem is that when I Google this bike all I get are shoes and stingrays. I guess it's an English bike based on the name and the 3 piece crank but that's it so I'm putting it out there to the group for any information and/or photos of the complete bike.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 28, 2021)

Slick4d4d said:


> I was surprised to find this cool bike at a local junk shop and, even though it is rough, I had to bring it home! So far the tubes appear to hold air, even though the tires are shot, and it pedals, but it will need a few missing bolts, some oil and new head tube bearings. the problem is that when I Google this bike all I get are shoes and stingrays. I guess it's an English bike based on the name and the 3 piece crank but that's it so I'm putting it out there to the group for any information and/or photos of the complete bike.
> 
> View attachment 1399985
> 
> ...




Sorry for no response, sometimes it is awhile before this forum get action. A small number of guys check it daily. You try posting your question on the general section and it might get more traction. I'm unsure of the maker, but the 3 piece crank seems European. There were some German and Italian bike makers in the past could be any. juvelea usually has info on bikes like this. Either way it is a killer little muscle bike in a great color IMO. Try looking for a serial number. What is the rear hub?


----------



## rustNspokes (Apr 28, 2021)

I believe some Oxford models were made in Korea by KIA.


----------

